# Enfasando dos dipolos



## tiago (Feb 21, 2010)

Bueno, despues de todo lo que me habeis explicado en este foro sobre antenas,creo que ya he reunido suficientes datos para enfasar dos dipolos,sobre todo gracias a este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/divisor-sumador-potencia-rf-24997/

Por cierto, la separación que he dejado al final entre los vástagos de las antenas es de 3/4 Lambda.

En primer lugar con cobre recocido, he fabricado dos antenas circulares,para hacer el aro he utilizado una maceta del diametro requerido (23 Cm),luego con codos de fontaneria de cobre se puede lograr perfectamente el angulo para las varillas.La cinta que va del conector a la antena es malla de rg213 aplastada y soldada por los bordes para que no se deforme.
Despues para los latiguillos del arnes he utilizado cable RG-6 tipo "nordix tlca6 tsh" que tiene unas caracteristicas excelentes. Para la longitud de los latiguillos he usado la formula: (Velocidad del cable X impedancia del cable) / Frecuencia, el resultado lo he multiplicado por 3 (numero impar) para obtener una longitud razonable.
el emplalme lo he hecho sobre una pequeña placa de circuito impreso,como se puede ver en la foto, al lado he puesto una placa gemela sin utilizar para que se pueda ver bien, he vuelto a colocar la formación ensamblada sobre la barandilla de mi terraza y he medido ROE con una potencia de 13 Watios,dando 1'1:1, mejor de lo que en ningun momento hubiese soñado.Para las pruebas he utilizado cable rg58.
Tengo que decir que las antenas dipolo se han ajustado de ROE de forma individual antes de configurarlas en fase, lo curioso es que daban algo mas de 1'1: por separado, luego juntas, parece que den algo menos.Tengo que decir que para obtener unas reflejadas tan bajas hay que hacer muchos retoques y tener una buena dosis de paciencia.
Adjunto fotos:

Saludos.


----------



## superpower (Feb 21, 2010)

Muy buen trabajo y se ve muy prolijo tiago ¡¡¡.
Acordate de sellar bien las conexiones para evitar humedad .
Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Feb 21, 2010)

pero que bueno amigo, que artesania, felicitaciones, muy buen trabajo.


----------



## tiago (Feb 22, 2010)

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, son realmente importantes.
Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 28, 2010)

Se ven excelentes esas antenas! Muy buen trabajo


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2010)

yo las levantaria porlo menos 6 metros, a no ser que las quieras mantener escondidas...


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya las he montado, el alcance viene a ser algo superior,pero donde si que se ha notado es en que la señal es muchisimo mas densa.
Están en la azotea de un edificio sobre un mastil de 1´80,de momento no les voy a dar mas altura,ya veremos.
Le he soldado directamente el rg213 al distribuidor, el caso es que las pruebas en mi casa daban 1'1 de ROE,arriba, me ha subido a 1'2, me imagino que por el cable y demas.De todos modos estoy muy contento ... Ya me tienta la idea de sumar dos mas...pero me voy a contener por ahora.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2010)

es una emisora legal?


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2010)

No es legal ni ilegal,no hay legislacion clara al respecto,aquí se llaman "Alegales" y hay muchisimas sin que la administracion haya logrado cerrar apenas una docena,en Valencia,mi comunidad,hay unas 400 emisoras alegales con potencias desde 200 a 1500Wat.Pero no transmito como una radio,no es mi intención, es un hobby. Si que he instalado por algunos pueblos algunos transmisores con un par de antenas en casetas al efecto y al final decidí hacer pruebas en mi propio domicilio,yo comenzé en esta banda(88-108) montando amplificadores lineales de baja potencia por encargos,y al final se ha convertido en un pasatiempo mas que atractivo.
Como llevo muchos años en electronica,me sobran medios para montar un banco de pruebas de equipos de banda comercial. Y como llevo un año en el paro,me sirve para
llenar huecos de tiempo.
No estoy emitiendo siempre,solo algunas horas para ver como reponden los equipos,el caso es que como siempre tengo que probar una nueva fuente, un nuevo amplificador o una nueva antena,raro es el dia que no estoy 5 ó 6 horas haciendo pruebas...Si logro buenos resultados quizá venda el equipo completo y comienze de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## frank81 (Ago 7, 2011)

como viajan las ondas, es decir, hacia donde se direccionan las antenas si se encuentra uno en un valle, hacia las montañanas para que reboten, o hacia el valle.
- Que beneficio tienen las penetradoras.


----------



## lahormiga (Sep 25, 2011)

Estoy buscando informacion a ccerca de estas antenas y dejame decirte que calidad como decimos en colombia gracias por ese aporte tan bueno viejo tiago...

bueno tengo una pregunta que espero nop sea tonta, ¿para conectar los dos dipolos hay que colocar alguna resistencia o algun componente distinto a los cables y la tarjeta de empalme? disculpen mi ignorancia Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2011)

! Holá lahormiga saludos amigo !, el antena dipolo tiene una inpedancia de 50R , esa inpedancia se torna 100R despues que trafega por el cable de 75R de inpedancia caracteristica con 1/4 de onda de conprimento en la frequencia de trabalho, portanto 100R de una antena en paralelo con 100R de otra antena = 50R .
Oxalá nenhuma antena se dane e todo va bien . no es necessario un resistor de balanceo .
!fuerte abraço!
Daniel Lopes.


----------

